# Test Results can anyone help??? Minxy are you around!???



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hiya Girls
Just had some results printed off at GP's ready to take to my private cons appointment at the end of the month and just wondered what they meant?

Serum TSH Level 2.1 miu/L
Serum LH Level 4 iu/L
Serum FSH Level 5 iu/L
Serum Prolactin Level 174 miu/L

These were taken CD2.

Thanks in advance for any comments!!!!!!  Minxy I know you will know something cos you are SOOOOOO knowledgeable.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry chick I have no idea!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

have posted on the oldies thread hon - and am having a dig around for minxy's reply to a similar query from me a while back

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks anyway guys guess I will find out at the end of the month!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

I'm still here...don't go on holiday until tomorrow 

Although different clinics/labs use different ranges this is what I was given for FSH & LH tested between cd2-5.

(follicular stage) LH - range 1.9 - 12.5
(follicular stage) FSH - range 2.5 - 10.2

FSH levels to indicate ovarian reserve:
under 6 = Excellent 
6 - 9 = good 
9 - 10 = fair
10 - 13 = diminished
13+ = hard to stimulate

I also found these ranges which someone else was given, so as you can see, the different labs have used slightly different ranges but gives you a rough idea...

Follicular: FSH 2.8 - 14.4 LH 1.1 - 11.6
Midcycle: FSH 5.8 - 21 LH 17 - 77
Luteal: FSH 1.2 - 9.0 LH 0 - 14.7

Here's some more info on hormone levels...but you need to be aware of differing measurements used... eg 10 ng/ml is approx 30 nmol/l

Your levels look within the normal ranges and your FSH appears (from the table I was given) excellent !! FSH and LH should be similar levels but if LH higher then may be indication of PCOS, so again, yours looks fine.

I don't know much about "normal" TSH or Prolactin levels (all my consultant ever told me was they were normal) but this website may help you...

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Hope that helps a bit...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Minxy.....have a wonderful holiday with DP hun you deserve a break.

Love & Hugs

Sarah


----------

